# Tampa to Yukatan Peninsula Ferry



## spooky (Oct 29, 2002)

Just saw an ad for "the Yucatan Express", a ferry/cruise ship which is scheduled to start its service from Tampa, Florida to Cancun and Merida beginning Nov 22, 2002 (www.yucatanexpress.com) The ad says you can take minivans, RV's or boats and drive around Mexico and then catch the ship back to Tampa.  I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has traveled/RV'ed in this area.  Is it safe?  Are there campgrounds? I don't suppose the shipping company is going to have much info since November will be the first cruise of this type.  It sure sounds like fun, but I've been around long enough to be a bit cautious.  Any info or suggestions on where I might find some useful info would be much appreciated.


----------



## BarneyS (Nov 5, 2002)

Tampa to Yukatan Peninsula Ferry

Hi Spooky,
This certainly looks like an interesting adventure.  I can't help you with the ship part but there is quite a bit of information available on other forums about camping or RVing in Mexico.
Here is one good discussion.
http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/CFB/1/TID/393994.cfm
Hope this helps you out.  Let us know if you find out anything more about the cruise part.
Barney


----------

